# Unscharfe Kanten im Illustrator



## CindyH (7. Januar 2011)

Ich benötige dringend Hilfe! Ich erstelle gerade in Illustrator CS5 eckige Objekte (sieht aus wie ein T). 
Da ich es perspektivisch brauche habe ich 3-D-Extrudieren auf das Objekt angewendet. 
Allerdings sehen nach dieser Anwendung meine Kanten unsauber aus. 
Woran kann das liegen? 
Vor der Anwendung des Extrudieren sind die Kanten perfekt sauber.


----------



## smileyml (7. Januar 2011)

Ohne eine Abbildung können wir da leider nichts nachvollziehen!
Die Dokument-Raster-Einstellungen hast du entsprechend deinen Anforderungen angepasst?


----------



## CindyH (7. Januar 2011)

Ich habe jetzt noch einmal Einiges ausprobier. Es scheint nicht an den 3D-Effekten zu liegen.
Wenn ich im Illustrator eine leicht schräge Linie zeichne (Pfad) ist diese auch schon sehr unscharf (hat einen Treppeneffekt). Meine Dokument-Rastereinstellung steht auf Hoch (300ppi).
Ist das jetzt nur eine Sache der Voreinstellung im Illustrator oder liegt das eventuell nur an meinen Bildschirm? Mir ist es nur wichtig das es später im Druck nicht so gestuft aussieht.


----------



## smileyml (7. Januar 2011)

Ah ok, du meinst den Treppeneffekt und keine Unschärfe.
Das liegt dann sicher an der vergleichsweise geringen Auflösung deines Monitors gegenüber des späteren Druckes. Eventuell kann eine Treiberaktualisierung deine Grafikkarte da Abhilfe schaffen, im Druck sollte es jedoch keine Rolle spielen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## CindyH (7. Januar 2011)

Ok, danke! Es war für mich nur wichtig zu wissen ob es jetzt an irgendeiner Voreinstellung im Illustrator liegt oder nur an meinem Monitor. Kann ich das irgendwie vorher prüfen ob es später im Druck auch tatsächlich korrekt gedruckt wird oder geht das nur indem ich mir einen Vorab-Proof von der Druckerei erstellen lasse?


----------



## smileyml (7. Januar 2011)

Software-Proof evtl. oder PDF-Vorschau.
...oder aber auch ein Druck auf dem heimischen Drucker.


----------



## CindyH (7. Januar 2011)

Das ist ja das Proplem, wenn ich es auf meinen Drucker ausdrucke haben die Linien immernoch dieses Treppenprofil. Man muß schon genau hinschauen um es zu sehen, aber man sieht es leider.
Wenn es an meinen Monitor liegen sollte wird es mir ja auch nicht viel nützen wenn die Druckerei mir dann einen Proof per Mail schickt, da es ja dann auf meinen Monitor voraussichtlich auch wieder nicht korrekt aussieht, oder?


----------



## smileyml (7. Januar 2011)

Das klingt durchaus logisch.
Alternativ kann man die Druckerei fragen, wie sie die Sache bewerten oder aber du lässt mal einen von hier einen Blick drauf werfen - entweder stellst du die Datei dazu hier ein oder aber gibst per PN einen Link etc.

Grüße Marco


----------



## DexXxtrin (26. Januar 2011)

Illustrator hat allerdings auch noch Einstellungen betreffend Kantenschärfe...
Dabei möchte ich auf folgendes Video verweisen:
http://tv.adobe.com/de/watch/lerne-illustrator-cs5/kantenscharfe-grafiken-fr-screendesigner/

Weiss nicht ob es das ist, allerdings könnte es helfen.


Gruss DexXxtrin


----------

